# headlight problem, please help newby



## [email protected] (May 21, 2006)

I have a 93 nissan hardbody truck and the rt headlight wont work, i have changed the sealed beams, and it still wont work, took it back out and checked wiring for power and it has no power to the bad side, cant find a fuse, and i dont have a book to the truck yet. Cant someone please help?
thanks monty

I just checked my fuse box by the battery, and both fuses are good and have power going thru them,, but there is no power at the rear of the headlight (plug).


----------



## steve g. (Feb 23, 2006)

Could be the switch in the steering column. I had the same problem and replaced the part for a little over $100 from Nissan.

Steve g.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

That is correct. You will find that the headlamp switch is the problem. Here's a cheaper fix for you. I paid around $100 for a new switch and later compared the old one to the pile of B12 Sentra switches I have here. The switches are identicle to the B12 Sentra ['87-'90] switches. I was pissed because I didn't think they would be the same. I musy have four B12 switches here. You can probably get one in the junkyard for $10.

I just realized that this thread should have been in the Truck forum. A '93 Hardbody isn't a classic Datsun. Oh well.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

mine was about $52 from a dealer (86.5 D21) yeah the Sentra takes the same one too


----------

